

Can I edit or create threads by using API of Hacker News? - hasszhao

Is this API read-only?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API
======
KhalPanda
As far as I'm aware.

> Currently, it’s read only, but we hope to improve it over time and may later
> enable access to private per-user data using OAuth.

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-
api](http://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-api)

